# my updated Fursona bio



## Snowykoeld (Nov 17, 2010)

i just found out about that sticky

Name: Snowy Blizzard Koeld
Age: 14
Sex: male
Species: Arctic Fox
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 160lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: white
- Markings: no markings
- Eye color: light blue
- Other features: he has a big FLUFFY tail! fluffy enough to make you never want to quit hugging it!
Behavior and Personality: mellow, friendly, but don't get on his bad side, otherwise you most likly will end up with a bullet in your neck when you least expect it

Skills: he kinda average besides being very brave and being able to stand -100 F
Weaknesses: heat! and pretty girls

Likes: poultry, falconry, birds, hunting, being a hero and going on adventures, piloting aircraft, the works
Dislikes: when he makes a half court shot in basketball & no one is there to witness it

History: not much is know about his history besides being born in Yukon Canada

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: whatever he has in his dresser & closet
Picture: my avatar (by Willow)

Goal: to be a sniper in the army
Profession:
Personal quote:
Theme song:
Birthdate:
Star sign:

Favorite food: Fried lemming
Favorite drink: Mountain dew
Favorite location: His research lab in a zoo full of Tranasaurs rexes
Favorite weather: snowing and windy
Favorite color: light blue

Least liked food: suer kruat
Least liked drink: orange juice
Least liked location: Egypt
Least liked weather: San deigo weather

Favorite person: none in perticular
Least liked person: none in perticular
Friends: Theo Redfox, Miles "Tails" prower, Paprika Redfox
Relations: none
Enemies: Dr. Doofenschmertz
Significant other:
Orientation:


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2010)

Snowykoeld said:


> Tranasaurs rexes


I think you're talking about Tyrannosaurus Rexes? 



> Least liked food: suer kruat


And sauerkraut. Which by the way, how could anyone not like sauerkraut. Especially when it's served with a nice quantity of kielbasa and mashed potatoes. I must be German. >.>

Sorry, but those spelling errors were bothering me. 

But oh hey, my name's being mentioned.


----------



## Silia (Nov 17, 2010)

sounds...cute. :3


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> And sauerkraut. Which by the way, how could anyone not like sauerkraut.


 
Are you _insane_

That stuff smells terribad


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2010)

Liar said:


> Are you _insane_
> 
> That stuff smells terribad


 But it's sooo delicious. 

I wouldn't eat it by itself though, so mixing it with mashed potatoes takes the edge off of it.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 17, 2010)

Sauerkraut is like the definition of awful.  I think it means "sour shit" in German honestly.  Someone prove me wrong.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Sauerkraut is like the definition of awful.  I think it means "sour shit" in German honestly.  Someone prove me wrong.


 It essentially means "sour cabbage". :<

What is _wrong_ with you people?!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 17, 2010)

> Sauerkraut


Oh god, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Machine (Nov 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> It essentially means "sour cabbage". :<
> 
> What is _wrong_ with you people?!


What do you mean, YOU PEOPLE?

That aside, I actually sort of knew that. Or I guessed it, because I am so pro at German. 

I never liked sauerkraut because of its smell or its look.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 18, 2010)

yo man I don't want to mess with this guy he might put a bullet in my neck when I least expect it.

Also lol -100 degrees Fehrenheit

Oh yeah being 140lbs at 6'2" would make you DANGEROUSLY thin.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 18, 2010)

Dude I'm like only five foot and I'm like triple the person this character is. I understand your young and maybe don't quite have a grasp on body mass to hight ratio yet, but even a damn broom that size would weigh more.

Also, I don't like his 'friends'.

Tails? From sonic the hedgehog? Really? Even if he lived in the same world as the bastard, would Tails even be friends with him? Between saving the world and trying to be Sonic's butt buddy, _I doubt it._


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 18, 2010)

The cuteness is strong in this one ^.^


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 18, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Dude I'm like only five foot and I'm like triple the person this character is. I understand your young and maybe don't quite have a grasp on body mass to hight ratio yet, but even a damn broom that size would weigh more.
> 
> Also, I don't like his 'friends'.
> 
> Tails? From sonic the hedgehog? Really? Even if he lived in the same world as the bastard, would Tails even be friends with him? Between saving the world and trying to be Sonic's butt buddy, _I doubt it._


those are his friends because Snowy Koeld was orrignally as sonic fan character i made at least 3 years ago


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 18, 2010)

there, i fixed it, he is now 160lbs


----------

